# 911 Tape Released in Altercation Between Preacher, North Carolina Deputies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wral.com*

A local preacher says he was harassed, beaten and maced by three Wake County deputies during a parking dispute. Now, the sheriff's office has released the 911 tape from that night. 
Robert and Cynthia Wise accuse three undercover deputies of threatening and harassing them outside a Garner restaurant. The Wise family told WRAL the incident left them confused and scared. 
_Related: _911 Call During Alleged Beating By Wake County Deputies 
Cynthia Wise said, a car pulled up behind them and one man got out. She says he came up to the window yelling about the couple taking up two parking spots. 
"These two supposed federal officers off duty come to our cars, fussing at us because we parked in two parking lots, getting ready to move," said Cynthia Wise in her 911 call to authorities. "One jumped on my husband." 
On the 911 tape, Wise describes a chaotic scene between the officers and her husband. 
"He's trying to break the door," said Cynthia Wise on the tape, telling the unidentified man, "Will you stop? Will you'll leave us alone?" 
One of the officers involved in the incident also called for backup. Garner police responded, but by the time they showed up Robert Wise was already in handcuffs. He said he was attacked in front of his wife and 11-year-old daughter. 
"We were innocent people," said Robert Wise. "There was no probable cause for us to be harassed in a restaurant parking lot." 
The State Bureau of Investigation is investigating and has said it plans to hand over its findings to the Wake County district attorney. 
"I'd rather have an outside agency look into it," said Wake County Sheriff Donnie Harrison. "That way no one can say we're not above board or doing anything improper."

Copyright 2006 by WRAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

